
C++: Deleting Destructors and Virtual Operator Delete - andars
http://eli.thegreenplace.net/2015/c-deleting-destructors-and-virtual-operator-delete/
======
andars
"If you're into such things, read on. If not, sorry about that; I heard that
three new Javascript libraries were released this week for MVC JSON-based
dynamic CSS layout. Everyone's switching! Hurry up to keep up with the cool
guys and leave this grumpy compiler engineer to mumble to himself"

